# lowrance elite 5 ice machine



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been trying to do some research on the new lowrance elite 5 for ice fishing. Does anyone have any info on these. I looked on the lowrance website and not much info there that is useful to me.

It looks like it has a better screen than the x67 but does not give off the same power.

Any info appreciated


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I was looking at one because I liked the x67 but the screen was to small for me and the elite 5 has a bigger and better screen. There is a site that you can get the elite 5 for 459 shipped to you I think it's digital oasis if I remember correct. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

no but it sure looks nice


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bigger screen and more output power than the X67c. I'm thinking of picking one up since it will also take my map chip.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

You can get one for 459. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

I used one all last season. I returned an x-67 that I bought from cabelas because it has a bigger screen and 4000w. The internal maps are very useful for depth and contours with the ability to have more detail by adding the lake map chips.

If you have any specific questions on it, feel free to ask.

Here is a pic using it on the saginaw river last winter.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

So it does put out more power than x67. Do vexilar's mess with them as bad as the x67 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

davi5982 said:


> So it does put out more power than x67. Do vexilar's mess with them as bad as the x67
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


turn on the interference rejection on the X67 and you'll be fine.....now the Vexilar won't like it though.

When my wife and I fish together, I use my Lowrance and she uses my old crappy Vexilar. The transducers are about 2' apart most of the time. I turn the interference rejection on its lowest setting in the Lowrance and I'm fine, but it messes up the Vexilar no matter what setting she uses.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Elite-5 has a power output of 4,000 Watts Peak to Peak.
The X67C has a power output of 1,500 Watts Peak to Peak.


----------



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

Does the E-5 also have the flasher mode? I must be missing something. Once the image appears on the right side, it never changes as it tracks across and exits the left side. Why the need for a bigger screen?


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe the Elite 5 uses the same technology as the old LMS 522 that was discontinued a couple years ago (basically a repackaged/renamed 522). I've used a 522 on the ice for several years now and it is the bomb.


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

tgsgrumman said:


> Does the E-5 also have the flasher mode? I must be missing something. Once the image appears on the right side, it never changes as it tracks across and exits the left side. Why the need for a bigger screen?


It does have the flasher mode. The bigger screen is useful when viewing lake maps and using the split zoom mode, so u can split the screen and still have plenty of viewing area between the two.

I have used my Elite-5 next to vex's and humminbirds with no interferance to mine but they have to raise there noise rejection.


----------



## DBV (Jan 11, 2010)

I just purchased one these Elite 5 IceMachines from Digital Oasis (great price at 454, plus there was a 50 dollar rebate that ended last week too)!

Can't wait to use it on the ice (if we get any this winter) and open water. Will the settings in this unit be similar to the x67c? 

I did have a Humminbird 345c Ice, but wanted a little bigger screen and the gps to mark spots.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sure the setting would be similar.

Turn off any automatic sensitivity, fish id etc.

Chart speed and ping speed at 100%.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

bigger screen for us old folks that can't see LOL... now the question more out put power what does that really do say fishing in 30 ft of water....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I believe the Elite 5 uses the same technology as the old LMS 522 that was discontinued a couple years ago (basically a repackaged/renamed 522). I've used a 522 on the ice for several years now and it is the bomb.


Looks similar to it for sure. The Elite 5 has a higher power output (4,000W) vs the 522 at 3,000 and it also has space for another battery too. It also lets you store 3,000 way points rather than 1,000 like the 522. I'm getting really close to using up all the available way point memory, so the extra space will be nice.


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

How is the GPS on the unit? Pretty accurate? Thanks


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont have one of those units, but speaking of GPS's in general, they should all have the same accuracy if that is what you are asking, since they all use the same data from the satellites, and my guess is that the hardware GPS chip is likely the same or functionally equivalent of one another.

GPS really only uses 3 or 4 satellites, despite have many more channels available to its inputs.


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, thanks..


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought the Elite-5 this summer for my boat and got the ice kit for it for chirstmas. I really like the kit for ice fishing. The split view can be set up for a bottom zoom or with the flasher. The battery seems to last a while, i had it fully charged yesterday befor going out and after all day on the ice with the display turned all the way up i still have over 80% battery life. I have to tell you how much better fishing is with a flasher compaired to fishing without one all these years. The only thing i do not like about it is how you attach the transducer to the unit. It comes with a rubber tube that goes throught the transducer and attaches to the ice kit. it is hard to get the transducer ballenced on in the middel of the tube and then get it attached to the holders. I just quit using the rubber tube and attach the electrical cord from the transducer to the kit (the tube is the same size as the electrical cord) seems to work out fine.


----------

